# Aquascaping with Cryptocoryne and Anubias



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

I am going to be setting up a low light tank that is going to be focused on Crypts and Anubias. It is a 30 gallon long, and I'll be using a Finnex Planted+ 24/7 dimmed and pressurized CO2 (I already have it--it will help with plant health). I'd like to have a tank with plenty of hardscape (driftwood only) that has Anubias, and one piece will have Narrow Leaf Java Fern w/ Christmas Moss. Here's what I was wondering: What is a good way to aquascape a low light tank with Cryptocoryne and Anubias? 

Plants I want to have in the tank (please feel free to recommend different plants or other plants...or tell me that certain plants won't fit): 

The N. leaf Java Fern driftwood piece
Crypt sp. "Flamingo", Crypt wendtii "Florida Sunset", Crypt wendtii "Bronze", Crypt wendtii "Green Gecko", Crypt nurii, Crypt Metallic Affinis Red, Red Tiger Lotus 

Anubias sp. 'Coffefolia', Anubias Nana 'Gold', Anubias Nana, Anubias nana 'petite', Anubias Barteri, Anubias 'Round leaf', Anubias hastifolia 

Marsilea minuta, I NEED IDEAS FOR OTHER FOREGROUND PLANTS! 

Crinum calamistratum, Ozelot Sword, I NEED MORE IDEAS FOR OTHER BACKGROUND PLANTS! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Heres a pic of my 38 gallon tank it's all anubias and crypts. Same size as a 30 gallon just taller at 36" long. No co2 and low light. I add half a ei dose once a week after a 50% water change.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Marsilea may be the only carpet plant that will work in low(er) light. Mine are in about
45 PAR and grow very slowly, but Excel only. They also get one dose of the regular level of EI macros and two of the micros per week. They were more centrally located in the tank and grew faster there but I do believe it's about 50 PAR there.




Those get about 20" tall and should make a background plant.


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

wantsome said:


> Heres a pic of my 38 gallon tank it's all anubias and crypts. Same size as a 30 gallon just taller at 36" long. No co2 and low light. I add half a ei dose once a week after a 50% water change.



Nice tank! Is that Anubias "coffeefolia" that I see in there? 



Raymond S. said:


> Marsilea may be the only carpet plant that will work in low(er) light. Mine are in about
> 45 PAR and grow very slowly, but Excel only. They also get one dose of the regular level of EI macros and two of the micros per week. They were more centrally located in the tank and grew faster there but I do believe it's about 50 PAR there.
> Amazon.com: SubstrateSource Cryptocoryne crispatula 'Balansae' Live Aquarium Plant: Pet Supplies
> Those get about 20" tall and should make a background plant.



I love the look of Crypt balansae. Do you think it'd look well by a couple Ozelot Swords? 

To everyone... I'm wondering how I should position the driftwood. Should I put driftwood in the middle like wantsome's, or should I position it towards the edges of the tank? Remember, I'll be having the Java Fern (except it won't be the regular Java Fern that is pictured) and Christmas Moss piece in the tank, along with other pieces. Another option would be for me to sell the piece of driftwood and get more new driftwood pieces.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

